# West Friesche Open 2016 (The Netherlands)



## MarcelP (Mar 12, 2016)

This will be a fun competition located in Mid -North of Holland (50 minute drive from Amsterdam)

Registration is open:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WestFriescheOpen2016


----------

